# Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...



## Zanderfänger (1. Oktober 2007)

Moin Moin Kollegen,

habe einige gut gebrauchte Rollen aus dem "Steinzeitalter" für wenig Money abgegriffen. Hier im Board habe ich auch schon viel über Schmiermittel und deren Anwendung gelesen. Meine alten Schätze an Rollen liegen wohlbehütet in der Kombüse, doch möchte ich mal ein wenig an weniger gepflegten Exemplaren zu Testzwecken herumschmieren. 

Hat irgendwer vielleicht mal nen interessanten Innenaufbau der "Oldtimer" per Digishot vorzuzeigen?

Habe bez. der alten Mitchells bisschen geschaut und da und dort wird einem ja wirklich appetitlich geholfen.

Mir sind jedoch persönliche Erfahrungen weit lieber als irgendwelche aus Übersee...

Soll auch wirklich alle alten "Mühlen" von Mitchell 300, DAM Quick über Shakespeare Omni bis XYZ umfassen.

Also, wer schmiert wie am besten ohne auf das Red Arc Thema umschweifen zu wollen.

Besten Dank für alle Erläuterungen im Voraus. |wavey:

MfG. Ernst


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

Um welche gehts denn genau?

Die Mitchell 300 Fette ich mit 2 Fetten. die Platte und das Zahnrad sowie die Achse in der Röhre mit einem sehr weichen und reichlich Fett Mitchell X7 oder Penn) sonst läufts schwer und leicht trocken. 
Den Rest mit einem sehr steifen Fett aber ganz wenig, sonst  ists schnell da weg und landets da wos nicht hingehört und blockiert evtl. die Rücklaufsperre o.ä...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

@ "Fetischist" Holger,

danke für deine Rückmeldung...

Wie gesagt, es geht allgemein um ALLE Rollen aus Druckguss der alten Bauart etwa um dieses Zeitalter - vor 1975? |kopfkrat


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

@Xonnel hatte dort das Beispiel an Bildmaterial der "Innenansicht" geliefert. |wavey:


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

Dir ist aber schon klar, dass alleine die grossen drei (Shakespeare, DAM und Mitchell) alleine weit über 1000 Modelle hatten. Und ich red jetzt nur über Stationärrollen...

Von der 300er Mitchell existieren auch noch gut 10 Japankopieen, womit sie die Meistkopierte Rolle aller Zeiten sein dürfte, was aber nicht heisst, dass es von anderen keine kopieen gibt... 

Sollen wir auch noch Multis oder Achsrollen zutun?

Das was Du haben willst ist jedenfalls ein Lebenswerk...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

Danke Holger, dann wird der Thread eben in "Lebenswerk" umbenannt. :m Nein nur Stationärrollen...

LG. Ernst


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

Ernst ich hab 2 Mitchel 300, eine aus den 70 ern, eine aus den 80 ern. Ich mische etwas Kugellagerfett mit Nähmaschinenöl und das funzt super.
Man kann das mit der Wissenschaft zum Rollenpflegen auch übertreiben.
Sind ja schliesslich keine "Silberpfeile" mit Flügeltüren.


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

Herrlich fettige Mischung Gerrit aber was vielleicht noch nicht so ganz rüber gekommen ist. Ich würde hier gerne Bilder der Innenleben sehen. Die alten Getriebe faszinieren mich einfach...


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

Jo Fotos mach ich!
Auch alte DAM?
Kannst mir den ganzen Rummel auch abkaufen, wenns Dich heiss macht.


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Jo Fotos mach ich! Auch alte DAM?


ALLE! #6


----------



## Breamhunter (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

Hier mal 2 Mitchell 308 Bj: Anfang 70er . Alles nur Ersatzteilspender. Eine Ganze mit Super Original-lackierung habe ich noch auf meiner Casting-Rute.


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

@Breamhunter 

Ach ist das LEGGER, vielen Dank fürs Einstellen! #h


----------



## andre23 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

hej ernst...

ich hab noch einige forellen und relerex....falls du auch soetwas magst


----------



## Zanderfänger (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

@Andre

Immer gerne, das mit den Ostrollen wäre sicher mal ein interessantes Innenleben! :vik:


----------



## Zanderfänger (8. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

Paar Eurer Bilder der "Alten" wären nett. :vik:

http://users.skynet.be/bk292282/index.html


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

Hoffe das klappt!


----------



## Pikepauly (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Hoffe das klappt!


Extra für Ernst!


----------



## FrankNMS (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

moin,
ich repariere und bastel viel mit altem angelgeschirr. nach dem totalem zerlegen und peniblem reinigen aller bauteile der rolle öle ich immer mit balistol und schmiere mit "kfz-kugellagerfett" (lithiumverseit, nlgi kl. 2, mit graphitzusatz), 3,50 per kartusche im profi kfz-zubehörhandel.
funzt super!
vg, frank


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

Gerrit & Frank #h

Euch beiden ein riesen Dank und bitte weiter so... :g


----------



## donlotis (24. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Paar Eurer Bilder der "Alten" wären nett.



Ich habe leider keine Fotos des Innenlebens meiner DAM Quick 550 und der Quick 220N, beide sind aus dem Jahr '72.

Solltest Du aber mal eine Explosionszeichnug für Deine alten Rollen (Mitchell & DAM) suchen, wirst Du hier fündig.

An meine Quick's kommt (genau wie an meine 'modernen' Rollen) das Penn-Rollenfett, wo Öl hingehört gibt's Ballistol. Das klappt wunderbar.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## FrankNMS (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

...wusste doch, das ich das wiederfinde :q

http://www.reeldr.com/ 

DER mitchell spezi mit teileverkauf!!!

und das ist der ebay usa hammer:

http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ50QQsassZoldQ5freelQ5fguy 

vg, frank


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

Wenn jemand *Mitchell 300 *zu normalen Preisen loswerden will, soll er sich bitte mit Preisvorstellung per PN bei mir melden. #h


----------



## Pikepauly (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

Sag Du doch mal was ein normaler Preis ist.
Ich hab 2 liegen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

Gerrit, weißt doch eh was dabei normal ist.  Will Dir doch keine *Stella* daraus finanzieren. Schick PN Digger... #h


----------



## Breamhunter (27. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Wenn jemand *Mitchell 300 *zu normalen Preisen loswerden will, soll er sich bitte mit Preisvorstellung per PN bei mir melden. #h



Schade, habe letztens erst eine verschenkt. Du meinst doch die Dinger, die "verkehrt rum" drehen. Bei dem Teil war das Getriebe im Eimer. Kumpel ist auch son Fummler.Hat die gleiche Rolle, wo der Rollenfuß abgebrochen war. Jetzt hat er wieder ne "Ganze"


----------



## Zanderfänger (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

Frank, schau mal hier.


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. November 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

Hat jemand Interesse an diesen Rollen? Könnt Ihr günstig haben. #h

http://imajr.com/1_407519

http://imajr.com/2_407520


----------



## FrankNMS (1. November 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

moin moin,
vielen dank, aber ich habe zur zeit genug alte rollen. mir fehlt lediglich noch eine kapselrolle und eine linkshänder oder irgendeine "verkehrtherum" drehende stationärrolle für meine spezialrute: die hat einen besonderen fingergriff und die rolle steht oben auf dem griff (die schnur läuft oberhalb vom blank)
vg, frank


----------



## Pikepauly (1. November 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

Moin Ernst!
Nö! Ich weiss nicht was die so kosten die ollen Mitchell.
Ich schick Dir mal ein paar Photos.

Ne Stella krieg ich nicht in Griff. Aber ne Twinpower hat mir der Weihnachtsmann versprochen.


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. November 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

Jo Gerrit, schick mal paar Pics rüber. #h

@Frank

Hab irgendwo noch eine neue obendrauf Kapselrolle von Abu oder Mitchell rumliegen. |kopfkrat


----------



## FrankNMS (1. November 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

jo..., schau mal nach, daran hätte ich interesse.
vg, frank


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. November 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

Muss ich die Tage mal im Chaos schauen. Erinnere mich besser später dran.


----------



## Dieter1952 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

_Hat jemand meine alte Mitchell-Automatic gefunden?. Vermisse sie sehr.:c War ne tolle Rolle. Mit leichtem Druck auf den Bügel wurde die Schnur freigegeben.Etwas ähnliches wurde, glaube ich, nicht mehr gebaut. Klasse Rolle waren auch die Abu-Cardinal-Rollen. Besitze noch ne 40er#6_


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. November 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

Was willst Du uns damit sagen Dieter? Hab auch ne einwandfreie Mitchell 300 Automatic von Vati noch. :m


----------



## Dieter1952 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Was willst Du uns damit sagen Dieter? Hab auch ne einwandfreie Mitchell 300 Automatic von Vati noch. :m


_Beneidenswert. Meine ist mir irgendwie abhandengekommen. Ist schon ne tolle Rolle. Wird das Prinzip der Bügelöffnung noch bei anderen Rollen genutzt?_


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. November 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

Nein das war bei der Automatik Weltweit einzigartig, bis auf eine Mitchell mit Zughebel zum Bügel öffnen. Hab für meine Automatik, von nem Ami Sammler mal 250$ geboten bekommen aber die gebe ich nicht her. Hängen zu viele Erinnerungen dran... |rolleyes


----------



## FrankNMS (1. November 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

...was ist denn das besondere, bzw was macht die automatik?
vg, frank


----------



## Dieter1952 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

von nem Ami Sammler mal 250$ dafür geboten 
_Wahnsinn|rolleyes_


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. November 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*



FrankNMS schrieb:


> ...was ist denn das besondere, bzw was macht die automatik?
> vg, frank


Gibt sehr wenige davon und meine hat auch noch das Balzer Auerhahn Zeichen drauf. 
Der Mitchell Deutschland Vertrieb lief ja damals über Balzer. Wenn Du auf den Bügel tippst springt dieser automatisch auf. #h


----------



## Dieter1952 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

_Meine Automatic habe ich in Holland in den 70er gekauft. Mit Beziehungen habe ich sie für ca. 50 Gulden bekommen. War zu der Zeit ganz schön teuer|rolleyes _
_Vorteil ist, man konnte praktisch werfen ohne den Bügel von Hand umzuklappen. Ein kleiner Tipp mit dem Zeigfinger auf den Bügel während der Auswurfphase und der Bügel sprang auf und gab die Schnur frei._

Zanderfänger@
Was willst Du uns damit sagen Dieter? Hab auch ne einwandfreie Mitchell 300 Automatic von Vati noch.

_Hat Dein Vater eventuell öfter im Westfälischen geangelt:m_


----------



## Dieter1952 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

_Nette Seite gefunden:_

http://jimsreelshop.co.uk/7.html

_Da findet man viele alte Schätzchen von Mitchell und Abu._


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. November 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*



Dieter1952 schrieb:


> _Hat Dein Vater eventuell öfter im Westfälischen geangelt:m_


Falls Du auf deine Automatik anspielst muss ich leider verneinen. Der gute Mann hält sich von Schlappeflickern weitaus fern. Mein Vater könnt dein Vater sein.  :m


----------



## Dieter1952 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

Schlappeflickern;+

_Muste erst googlen|supergri_


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. November 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

Dieter! Schlappeflicker = Flick-Schuster #g


----------



## Dieter1952 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

#g_.....nicht mit Äppelwoi#d|supergri_


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. November 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*



Dieter1952 schrieb:


> #g_.....nicht mit Äppelwoi#d|supergri_


Du weißt net was wirklich gut ist.  

*1. Ein Vierzeiler*
Der Apfelwein, das ist bekannt,
von manchen Leuten "Äppler" wird genannt.
Für mich und meine "Bobbe"
ist,s und bleibt,s "en Schobbe"!

*2. Ein Sechszeiler:*
Der Apfelwein, mer kann,s nur lobe,
zum Weltkulturgut werd erhobe!
Japaner, Amis und Chinese
und alle die schon hier gewese,
die träume Tag und Nacht davon,
drum hebt ihn endlich auf den Thron! 

*3. Ein Zweizeiler:*
Ob Apfelwein, ob Äppler oder Schobbe,
es ist und bleibt en gude Trobbe.

(Alles von  Heinz Geis, Frankfurt am Main)
Ebbelwei - ihr liewe Leut'  -
iss ebbes was jeden Hesse erfreut  -
denn - Schobbe-petze iss e  Lust,
da vergißt' de allen Frust.
Vitamincher aus de Ebbel
sinn die Wohldat -  gottverdebbel!
Deshalb laß kaan Schobbe aus  -
unn hab' Vorrat stets im  Haus.

(Waltraud  Schneider, Frankfurt  Nieder-Erlenbach)
 Von Bayern bis zum  Nordseestrand,
 ist Ebbelwoi bestens  bekannt.
 Ob süß, ob sauer oder  pur,
 für jeden ist´s die beste  Kur.
 Und auch der Onkel Doktor stimmt mit  ein,
 erfrischend und gesund ist  Apfelwein.
 Das Stöffche ist ein wahres  Wunder,
 denn man bleibt jung, schön schlank  und munter.
 Und wer das Stöffche schon hat  probiert,
 der ist von ihm sehr  fasziniert.
 Drum trinke jeder, der gesund will  sein,
 regelmäßig  Apfelwein.

(Hans  Peter Fischer, Romrod)
  Wenn aus dem Keller kühl und frisch,
 ein Bembel steht auf jedem Tisch,
 wenn Handkäs duftet; es riecht nach Kraut,
 froh Geplauder; manchmal laut.
 Da - wie könnt es anders sein  -
 sitzt du vergnügt beim Apfelwein.

(Kurt Spröte,  Frankfurt)
  Tust du jeden Dach durch Frankfurt hetze,
 macht nix - am  Abend kannst de dann en Schoppe petze.
 Vorbei ist's dann mit der  Alltagsqual,
 und setzt dich in die Ebbelwoi-Kneip deiner  Wahl.
 Ein Bembel kommt - ein Lächeln geht über dein Gesicht,
 wenns Stöffche frisch ins Gerippe zischt.
 Ach, kann das Lebe doch so schee un einfach sei,
 mit  Gemütlichkeit und e Glas Äppelwoi.

(Uwe  Forstmann)
Ach, Stöffche, du mei guder  Geist.
 Mir fehlt, bin ich e mal  verreist,
 dei äpplischer mens sana;
 un hab ich Dorscht wie’n  Wüstetier,
 erscheint en 10er Bembel  mir
 als Ebbelwei Morgana!

(Heinz Kockrick, Bad  Villbel)
„ Die Gass´ enuff, die Gass´ erunner,
 er trimmt sich wie ein Wilder  –
 ich trink mein Schoppe  Appelwoi,
 des is doch viel  gesünder!“

(Stefan  Weide, Bad  Nauheim)
De Adam, das  sollt mer net vergesse
 Das war de erste  Owerhesse
 Eh’ er in den  Abbel biss enoi
 Mächt er doch  lieber Abbelwoi
 Un heute weiß  man es genau
 Das Paradies,  das war die Wetterau

(Ingeborg Böcher,  Wölfersheim)
*La Pomme un sei  Brie *odder* de Abbel un sein  Saft
*
 Im Frühling  blüht de Ebbelbaam
 Ganz weiß  un macht mir Schnubbe.
 Im Sommer  hänge Früchte dran
 un manche  Raubebubbe.

 Un wenn de  Herbst ins Land einzieht,
 da is der  Abbel rüstig
 dann kimmt  der in die Press enei
 un wird  gemacht ganz flüssig.

 Als Süße is  er wohlbekannt,
 da schmeckt  er rischtisch lecker,
 doch als  Rauscher, hört ihr Leut,
 da wird er  langsam kecker.

 Wer ihn als  Rauscher schon probiert,
 hat seine  Wirkung schnell gespührt.
 Der mußte  kräftig mitsich ringen
 Und mit der  Clobrill dann die Nacht verbringen

 Un so nach  120 Tage
 gibt es  wieder ein Gelage,
 denn dann  is des Stöffsche voller Kraft und Feuer
 un mancher  Aff wird heimgebracht noch heuer.

 Un selbst  der Trester wird verwand,
 daraus wird  nämlich Schnaps gebrannt.
 Des war vom  Abbel die Metarmophos‘
 am End‘ is  er dann Calvados.

(Sabine Büttner, Bad  Vilbel)
 „Wer nix uff´s Stöffche  hält, der daut am laad!
Nix so uff dare Welt  mecht aam so Fraad!“

(Friedrich  Stoltze)
Es  Stöffche es für alles gut,
es  fegt de Mage, labt die Schnut,
hilft  geche Rheuma, Podagra,
Heufiewer,  Gicht un Cholera,
bringt  flotten Gang stets ohne Qual
-  deswegen is es so gesund,
so  laut de ärztliche Befund.

(Emmerich  Reeck)
Die Kinner sin a klaa Gezäppel,
die klaue noch vom Baum die Äppel,
die Größere, die lasse's sei
un trinke lieber Äppelwei. 

(Heinz Stuckhardt)
De Adanm sacht zum Evche:
Ich glaab, du hast en Rappel,
ich brauch' en Schoppe Ebbelwoi!
Was soll ich mit em Abbel?

(Heinz Hergenhahn)
Die Junge wisse's und die Alte,
sogar die Tante kann's behalte:
Mit Äppelwoi bleibste gesund
und wirst bestimmt net kugelrund.

(Ella Faulstich)
der Adam hat der Eva en Abbel gepflückt
und se damit im Paradies hoch beglückt
die Schriftgelehrte sprachen all
von einem großen Sündenfall
heute trinke se gemeinsam Ebbelwei
und des kann doch kei Sünde sei
Apfelwein macht schön, schlank und schlau und manchmal auch blau

Quelle: www.apfelwein.de


----------



## Dieter1952 (1. November 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

_Naase gibt's in viele Aarde,_ 
_lange, kurze, scheppe, graade._ 
_Doch die eschte Hessenaas'_ 
_passt in jedes Äpplerglas."_ 

_.....meine nicht_


----------



## Zanderfänger (1. November 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

Schön dass Du uns Hessen wenigstens verstanden hast Dieter. #6


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. November 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

*Japan Mitchell 300 Nachbau*

http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m181/mitchell-hunter/DSC_0246.jpg

http://i104.photobucket.com/albums/m181/mitchell-hunter/DSC_0247.jpg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. November 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

Hey Ernst!

Hier auch mal ein Mittel-Oldtimer von mir, zerlegt und schön im Detail.
Ich habe aber nur die Modernen mit Überlaufspule schon im Visier gehabt, die älteren davor machten mir zuviel Ärger mit der hinter die Spule rutschenden Schnur, von daher 0,0 davon übergeblieben! :m 

Dafür viel Shakespeare, hier eine dicke Shakespeare Ambidex 2450 (blau) mit Fußschaden (als E-Spender gekauft).
War zu ihrer Zeit einer "der" Norwegen-Stationärrollen. Die Kugellager könnten fast als Auto-Radlager herhalten :m


----------



## Pikepauly (12. November 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

Quick 2002


----------



## Zanderfänger (13. November 2007)

*AW: Pimpt meine Steinzeit Rollen...*

Hab Dank *AngelDet*, das schaut doch wirklich gut aus. #6

Gerade die Tage konnte ich es mir nicht verkneifen, nochmal mit 2 neuen Mitchell 300 aus den Ausland Beständen aufzurüsten. :q

Die Portokasse für die Versandkosten durfte sich dafür wieder mal freuen...

LG. Ernst #h

@Gerrit

Wo sind die Bilder?


----------

